# Hot or not? poll



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

*Hot or Not?*​
YES! 8445.65%Indifferent 2413.04%NO!7641.30%


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

I see this pic appear a lot on facebook amungst other places, usually followed with a torrent of abuse and nasty comments. Even hear bad comments from friends that lift aswell.

Am i the odd one out here thinking she is hot? or do most people that lift agree, or is it "too much"

Is it really the case that only men who train like women that train? (Admittedly she is bigger than most women that train)


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Would marry her.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

MissB said:


> I think she looks great :thumb:


Its you isnt it :wink:


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Looks fantastic


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

hot hot hot, she looks great to me


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

She has bigger and better legs and delts than me.......so no lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

:wub:

the only people that dont find this hot are the breadcrumb eating bicep boys scared of breaking into sweat at the gym .


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

The only thing that would put me off would be the massive bean. My transgender friend uses 250mg test every 3 weeks and after Just a few months his clit was hench, I didn't see it :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hawt! :wub:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

But I would however get marbles deep in all honesty


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I think she's VERY sexy, the huge bean would be an added bonus might even help a lot of the guys on here find it, lol.

Love the body but not the pose.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

hot


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

> =IGotTekkers;3910545]The only thing that would put me off would be the massive bean. My transgender friend uses 250mg test every 3 weeks and after Just a few months his clit was hench, I didn't see it before i licked it :whistling:


 :surrender:


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Had to put a "NO", the legs would strangle me if i was doing an mot.mot.mot.,Keith lemon eat your heart out.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

pretty face, but the rest is overkill "NO"


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

Its a physique to be respected and admired for the work she's put in and success she's had in acheiving her goals but for me it is not sexually appealing at all. I'm sure the last reason she trains is for approval from others. I now it drives me nuts when people say "what do you want to look like that for ? Do you think it looks good ?"


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

The legs would look good on me.different pose though.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

she looks a lot better than some scrawny runts you see doing cardio 24/7..


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> The only thing that would put me off would be the massive bean. My transgender friend uses 250mg test every 3 weeks and after Just a few months his clit was hench, I didn't see it :whistling:


What the fvck did I just read mg:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

NO discussion of MA in open forums


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> NO discussion of MA in open forums


Ah I thought what I put would be o.k mate wasn't specific or anything. Now I know


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ewen said:


> :surrender:


Hahahaha I never went there. I just did his jabs and he showed me lol, it was quite interesting


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Please keep it clean chaps, you know the script...


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

HOT!!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> :surrender:


Hahahaha I never went there. I just did his jabs and he showed me lol, it was quite interesting


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> :surrender:


Hahahaha I never went there. I just did his jabs and he showed me lol, it was quite interesting


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

She looks good. But I selected indifferent as its just more than the looks depends on her personality too.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chris86 said:


> Hahahaha I never went there. I just did his jabs and he showed me lol, it was quite interesting


How big we talking man lol


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Amazing...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> *big for a skinny dude but small for a fat lad* :laugh:


Fixed :whistling:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Pretty face, quads put me off. Nay from me!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> Hahahaha I never went there. I just did his jabs and he showed me lol, it was quite interesting


How big we talking man lol


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I would have a go on him, Sorry I mean her!


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hot. I would.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hot


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 11, 2012)

Pretty girl, but her physique is just too masculine for me. I like my women to be women.

I appreciate the effort and the drive needed to get/maintain that physique, just doesn't 'flick my switch' on that level


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nah

I would have sex with her, but I'd go for a skinny bird first


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Doesn't do anything 4 me.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

This would be my ideal body


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

err not for me, i like mine petite


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

i went for hot, would like to see her cut abit though.........


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> I see this pic appear a lot on facebook amungst other places, usually followed with a torrent of abuse and nasty comments. Even hear bad comments from friends that lift aswell.
> 
> Am i the odd one out here thinking she is hot? or do most people that lift agree, or is it "too much"
> 
> Is it really the case that only men who train like women that train? (Admittedly she is bigger than most women that train)


does anyone know who she is anyway?


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Who is she?


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Totally! So hot!


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

What about Daniel Bailey?

lol


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hot. think she'll be much smaller in person than she looks on the that pic tbh, who is she?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Naa she is rough as ****, I prefer my woman to look like a woman i.e. petite and curvy , not look like a fukcing unit


----------



## wiganwarrior (Feb 2, 2013)

Not my cup of tea tbh like women that look like women, but shes Defo Got Commitment And I Admire that!


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Any pics of her in a natural pose?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

She's gorgeous. Very sexy.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> This would be my ideal body
> View attachment 110610


And mine


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Not.

Unless you're on the other bus how the f*ck can you fancy a bird with the body of a man?

Fit and toned - Yes.

Musclebound - No.


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> This would be my ideal body
> View attachment 110610


would prefer this but the other girl is pretty


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

constantbulk said:


> would prefer this but the other girl is pretty


This is much better than the other pic!

Tbf!! She doesn't look happy either! How can she be a woman like that!,? There's no hope of going out looking nice in a little dress like that!! Or even to a posh do!!

She's trapped in her body for all the wrong reasons

I'd much prefer I body like this is still feminine


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Lovely face and upper body, legs are a big turn off for me, too big IMO


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Not for me!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

shes pretty ill give her that


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Neck upwards yes, downwards no. Amazing physique but lose the breasts and cover the head and it could be a bloke.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Which one ? :thumb:


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

VeNuM said:


> What about Daniel Bailey?
> 
> lol
> 
> View attachment 110611


Dlb is one fine lady


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Not for me this look

I prefer the fitness look


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Hot? No.

Impressive? Fook yeah


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

she looks great i voted hot


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

not being physcally attracted to her doesnt make me think any less of her. if i ever met her id be the first one complimenting and asking her about diet n training :tongue:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> I see this pic appear a lot on facebook amungst other places, usually followed with a torrent of abuse and nasty comments. Even hear bad comments from friends that lift aswell.
> 
> Am i the odd one out here thinking she is hot? or do most people that lift agree, or is it "too much"
> 
> Is it really the case that only men who train like women that train? (Admittedly she is bigger than most women that train)


Very very nice.

I think these guys that think that women shouldnt have any muscle have some form of complex.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> I see this pic appear a lot on facebook amungst other places, usually followed with a torrent of abuse and nasty comments. Even hear bad comments from friends that lift aswell.
> 
> Am i the odd one out here thinking she is hot? or do most people that lift agree, or is it "too much"
> 
> Is it really the case that only men who train like women that train? (Admittedly she is bigger than most women that train)


If Bambi decided she wanted to look like this I would support her 100% and help her get there


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hot.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> I think these guys that think that women shouldnt have any muscle have some form of complex.


*Some* muscle. But she's totally un-natural and has way too much. To say that guys have a complex because they don't find her attractive is stupid - I could say that you're a **** for fancying a woman with the body of a man.

It's all down to personal taste. Nothing more.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

The [URL=Cheese:3911416]Cheese:3911416[/URL] said:


> *Some* muscle. But she's totally un-natural and has way too much. To say that guys have a complex because they don't find her attractive is stupid - I could say that you're a **** for fancying a woman with the body of a man.
> 
> It's all down to personal taste. Nothing more.


Say it all you like.... I.do like men hahaha


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

The [URL=Cheese:3911416]Cheese:3911416[/URL] said:


> *Some* muscle. But she's totally un-natural and has way too much. To say that guys have a complex because they don't find her attractive is stupid - I could say that you're a **** for fancying a woman with the body of a man.
> 
> It's all down to personal taste. Nothing more.


I get what youre saying. What i ment is that she is a very attractive woman anyway. If you saw her face and thought she was attractive why should it change after seeing her body....if you get me


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Not my cup of tea but by no means is she unattractive! I'd love to chat training to someone like that.

Also she has a really pretty face.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Couldn't fcuk a bird in better shape than me ha ha


----------



## CPsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes she is hot but would be gutted that she looked better than me lol. The pose prob don't do her justice.


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

She's so pretty and has an awesome physique.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

She looks incredible, hot all the way, although nose rings are a right turn off for me.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

VeNuM said:


> Which one ? :thumb:



















I just threw up in my mouth a little bit







...


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Deffo hot! So hot id let her be the man for the night.


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  shes hot yeh


----------



## Bigmantraps (Jan 7, 2013)

She look hot!! Almost as Big and Hot as my lady!! :lol:


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

shoulders and legs are too big for me, theyre ****ing bigger than mine!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I appreciate and respect the effort into her physique but not my cup-o-T sexually.

I dont mind muscular woman but much prefer the slimmer figure girls as opposed to bodyfitness and female BB.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

i would tap that like a typwriter in a court session


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

I can appreciate the effort she has put in but not my type of woman, I prefer women to be smaller and softer looking if that makes sense.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Turn the heating down


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Great physique ,but I'm afraid it's not my cup off tea I like my women to look like a women


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

VeNuM said:


> Which one ? :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 110622
> View attachment 110620


Fukc me the 2 women in the top are rank,why would a women want to look like that


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Xbigdave79 said:


> Fukc me the 2 women in the top are rank,why would a women want to look like that


There's me thinking a woman couldn't get too built/ripped I was wrong!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Still has a feminine face. Very hot.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dublin said:


> She has a very pretty face. I think she's hot, the only prob with such muscular women is that if they dont maintain a very low body fat % they look fat.


??

hair eyes are crossed arent they?! lol

she looks bloated and minging IMO


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Don't you think that sort of comment is a bit disrectful to female bodybuilders on the board?


Not if it's taken in the context in which it was written.

I made it to point out that it's as offensive as the comments which state that those who hit No are inferior in some way.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

She look's fantastic and her face is pretty.

I'm not sure I would feel comfortable cuddling up to that on the sofa lol...it would feel a bit wrong...I like a female to feel like one. But I didn't vote either way as I appreciate her awesome physique.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

she's lush... very attractive face... Body? yeah definitely


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

horrid. Lats too big. Delts too big. Elbows too pointy


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

chilisi said:


> You made out she has a body of a man? What other context is there.


Try reading the post again. It contains the word "could".

If you'd like the dictionary definition of that word, give me a shout.


----------



## Adam K (Dec 9, 2012)

Unlike the other women i have had sex with this one could put up a fight


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

chilisi said:


> I believe you also posted this, so no need to act like a d1ck about it.
> 
> It's guys like you who put female members off joining and participating in the forum, for your stupid comments. And it's true, it's normally the skinny weedy guys that pass such judgements.


I also posted the words "personal taste" but it would seem that you're blind to that as well. Maybe reading lessons are in order.

Then you go making dumb comments about skinny, weedy guys and fail to see the total hypocrisy of your own remarks.

Nice one.

But aside from that, if you want to be pedantic (which clearly you do) please tell me on which planet the amount of muscle the girl in the OP is carrying would be considered feminine? If your answer is Earth, go take some biology lessons as well as some English ones.

I'm not implying that women shouldn't bodybuild or put on a reasonable amount of muscle (no matter how much you'd ignorantly like to imply) but there are physiological boundaries, which when crossed, can't be logically argued against.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

I think she looks fantastic!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Regardless of peoples taste I struggle to imagine anyone could mistake her for a man ffs...


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

awesome shape for a female BBer!

not for me though...like mine petite lol


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks great to me tbh.

Kind of reminds me of the sexiness of Raye Hollit (American Gladiators Zap). Have a scene from Skin Deep, the comedy with John Ritter

*CAUTION: Nudity in the video*


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Bet she has larger testicles than me...

Looks awesome for a femal BBr though, those quads are beasts!!


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice face great physique (for a bodybuilding point of view) but just too big for me . Jessica ennis is the athletic kind of look a woman should have I think!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

The Cheese said:


> I also posted the words "personal taste" but it would seem that you're blind to that as well. Maybe reading lessons are in order.
> 
> Then you go making dumb comments about skinny, weedy guys and fail to see the total hypocrisy of your own remarks.
> 
> ...


Pure nonsense! End of the day its a point of view, your obviously differs from theirs. Is yours any more relevant than theirs? No!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Ok mate. You try and back track, but it's in black and white what you posted. Obviously trying to be funny like half the posts in here.
> 
> Physiological boundaries. It's a bodybuilding forum. We're all trying to break boundaries funnily enough.
> 
> I just find it disrespectful to any woman athlete who has to read crap like this.


I'm not looking for an argument but I will defend my corner. Like I said, my words were in response to those who were implying that guys who don't like muscular women were inferior or gay. If it came across as otherwise then I apologise. Take it or leave it. But my opinion that there is an amount of muscle a woman can put on with steroids which will be detrimental to perceived femininity, still stands.

And I would further point out that according to the poll the majority of people here don't consider that amount of muscle on a woman to be attractive so it would seem I'm not talking through my butt. Like I said - some people find it attractive, some don't. And we're not talking about bodybuildin or athletes - the thread is about whether or not we find her sexually attractive. Sexual attraction, like beauty, is in the eye of the beholder - therefore those physiological boundaries are entirely pertinent in that case.

Is she a good bodybuilder? Yes. I've no argument against that at all. In an earlier post in this thread, someone else posted photos of two other female bodybuilders (the insinuation was that they were even less sexually attractive) - do I think they're not good bodybuilders? No: What they've done is pretty f*cking awesome and most blokes wouldn't have that sort of commitment. But do I find them attractive? No.

Swings and roundabouts. What may float one man's boat may not float another's. Simple as that.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dave said:


> Pure nonsense! End of the day its a point of view, your obviously differs from theirs. Is yours any more relevant than theirs? No!


Basically what I've just said above.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

keep it calm ladies, i think shes hot to be honest


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Wooooow! She has so much mass!! I think she looks amazing, beautiful face. Though not how I would want to look myself. Somewhere in between perhaps... still thats incredible!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Your post about being on the wrong end of a bus, or something wasn't in retaliation to anything. Ill post it up again if you want.


Yes it was. In particular one referring to "bicep boys". Tough if you don't believe, I've no reason to lie.



> Her "hotness" shouldn't even be an issue. Threads like these always end up with guys saying females bodybuilders look like men, or "yeah ill smash it, but with a bag on her head" I've seen it time and time again.This is a male dominated board, but it doesn't mean we can pass judgement on how a female bodybuilder looks. If you think she looks manly, keep it to yourself as it could offend a member of the board, wanting to get that big, or is that big.


Then maybe you should have asked a moderator to delete it as soon as you saw it instead of keeping it on the front page? As for keeping my opinion to myself? So far 131 people have expressed an opinion. Granted, not many have gone as in depth and exposed their opinion as I have done but then neither have they been called out for theirs. And to be totally and utterly honest (and again, tough if you don't believe me but I'm not lying) I had no intention of writing anything in this thread until I read the post saying that those guys who didn't fancy her were less manly.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> Is she a good bodybuilder? Yes. I've no argument against that at all. In an earlier post in this thread, someone else posted photos of two other female bodybuilders (the insinuation was that they were even less sexually attractive) - do I think they're not good bodybuilders? No: What they've done is pretty f*cking awesome and most blokes wouldn't have that sort of commitment. But do I find them attractive? No.
> 
> Swings and roundabouts. What may float one man's boat may not float another's. Simple as that.


I have to agree with this to be fair, full credit for what she's done, and I imagine when she's not tensing in a mirror she's quite pretty,

But no I don't find her attractive, I like women with a bit more femininity, I like hips and boobs over big lats and arms, but that's my taste, its not a critisisum of her, and I very much doubt she cares what I think.

I also know there's a lot of women that muscley men attractive.

We're all different and like different things, that's just how it is.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

nooooooooooo


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Even with fitness and figure models you get people saying too manly, but to me it just looks like a big woman's physique not a mans, they just look totally different to me, proportions and physiology of a woman clearly are different to a man even at her size and bigger (With the exception of some female bodybuilders), i can see how it would not look this way to the untrained eye though.

A lot of people do it with abs aswell and say abs make her look too manly, never understood that either, there is absolutely NOTHING manly about abs, most of the time its the skinniest, malnourished, gimpy kids with abs. Big people can have abs, but its not what makes them big or manly lol!

Its such a shame seeing some really inspirational physiques / transformations and just seeing the list of insults rattled off by people underneath.

In regards to this thread though i don't think anyone has been out of order really just stated opinions on preference, its when it gets harsh and insulting it just annoys me, there is just no need to post it.

This page is a fine example of both amazing bodys / transformations and disgusting amount of abuse from people that should just f*ck off elsewhere. http://www.facebook.com/OfficialTransformations


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Pretty face, but that bit too bulky for my liking.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Also to me it seems a surprisingly split opinion for a muscle forum


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

def not what I find attractive but massive respect for her achievement.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

she's so cute how anyone can say no is beyond me really


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

I would... I bet she's got a love button the size of a king prawn


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Being the woman in my avi is my fiancee, I appreciate the way this woman looks.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

^^










om nom nom nom


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Id like to give it a shot once, see how i fair.


----------



## Juicy Fruit (Oct 16, 2012)

aw hell naw.

pretty face but dayum that muscle is not attractive

imo.


----------



## Juicy Fruit (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Juicy Fruit said:


>


ahahah brilliant :laugh:


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

I think her name is Britt Miller


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

musio said:


> I think her name is Britt Miller


much prefer me julie


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Yuck. Toned yes, muscley no.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

I would


----------



## Bear89 (Mar 28, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

I wonder what her poontang is like? :/


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Shes in good shape as far as bodybuilding goes but im not attracted to her


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

I think there is a video of her that belongs in the MA...


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Not nice.

I wonder if she has a penis.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Pretty face - id be more worried about whether she can squat more than me tho!!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

I bet she would do some serious damage to your purple headed yoghurt slinger if she gave it a five knuckle shuffle.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Feckin rotten,,the trunks on her sit like my grannys tea cosy on her teapot,,(3 sizes to small)

Legs that could make good nutcrackers

Women look great with curves and nice slender muscle defination not like an english bull terrier.

Tho the saying goes when your poking the fire do you look at the mantle piece

That song comes to mind,,,,nice face shame about the rest


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

I thought this thread might resurface after the more recent one took off!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

Who's Britt Miller ? The girl in the OP pic ?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Gotten a ton of reported posts about this thread. It's 2am in the fcuking morning and I get woken up for this petty Sh!t

People are getting banned in the morning. Probably loads. Maybe even those who repeatedly reported the same fcuking thread 20 times.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I have read through this entire thread. Filled with either excellent adult and constructive comments or puerile toilet school boy humour. Which isn't funny by the way and those using it just make themselves look immature.

Since the majority of the thread is over 2 months old I won't be banning the stupid losers who can't seem to write a sentence about a female bber without a reference to her 'having a penis' or 'having bollocks' or 'looking like a man so you must be gay if you fancy her'

Typical idiocy that myself and the rest of the mod team are totally sick and tired of. If you persist in this type of posting you will not post on here again.

Myself I am not attracted to female bbers but I would never make such detogatory comments about them which has no place on uk-muscle which is a bbing forum.

If you want to talk like knobs and have your back slapped by lots of other immature knobs then go to another board.

There will be no more warnings about this type of sexist and disgusting commenting. We do not tolerate abuse of people for their lifestyle choices. This is the basis of Hate Crimes and is just as basely crass as the tosh you see in extremist groups propaganda.


----------



## Paulo15_4 (May 5, 2012)

Yeah she's hot.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

I wish this thread hadn't resurfaced now, after the more recent one and the clear issues that arise from this kind of thread, I probably wouldn't have made it now...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> This would be my ideal body
> View attachment 110610


First pic I don't find attractive, but THAT is hot.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> This would be my ideal body
> View attachment 110610


Much more my thing. :whistling:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I would happily smash that lass all day and night


----------

